
Congratulations America: Your Paycheck Will Soon Clear in One Day - miiiiiike
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-27/congratulations-america-your-paycheck-will-soon-clear-in-one-day
======
Cozumel
The reason paychecks take so long to clear was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12096250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12096250)
'Interviewing my mother, a mainframe COBOL programmer'

